# Nintendo Direct Round Up (3/3/2016)



## BurningDesire (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh thank god. I thought I missed it. Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2016)

I thought this was supposed to happen this morning. Was I given the wrong times or something?


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2016)

The streams are going live now. 15 mins til we begin.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 3, 2016)

Who's watching the daddy Etika stream


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Awww yeah! I can't wait for Nintendo to throw some knowledge at my face!


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 3, 2016)

This Nintendo Direct is making my Nintendo Erect


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2016)

I will say this. If this doesn't announce the release date for Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition in the UK, it's automatically a failure. I've been hounding Nintendo on Twitter about it all year. They fail me again and they need a big fat bitch slap.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 3, 2016)

Forgot all about this since yesterday, I'm so excited


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

This will be the official discussion thread?


----------



## Momoka (Mar 3, 2016)

lemme sum it up, well what its gonna be "Hello, everyone in America are too easily offended, because of this we are stopping to production of all video games in the country, we have talked with other game companies here in japan and they agree. Have this butchered version of Mother 3 with all sexual, violent, and offensive content removed. Thank you and have a nice day" *Stream goes off*


----------



## Chary (Mar 3, 2016)

Even though I'm almost certain this will be a huge disappointment, there's always a part of me that's excited to watch these Directs.


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

Momoka said:


> lemme sum it up, well what its gonna be "Hello, everyone in America are too easily offended, because of this we are stopping to production of all video games in the country, we have talked with other game companies here in japan and they agree. Have this butchered version of Mother 3 with all sexual, violent, and offensive content removed. Thank you and have a nice day" *Stream goes off*



41 minutes of this in loop so we understand it right.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 3, 2016)

phalk said:


> 41 minutes of this in loop so we understand it right.


yeah and them mocking us for thinking we'd get a good port of Fire emblem IF


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

Star Fox, Splatoon and Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games so far.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Fuck Nintendo, stop making Mario and Sonic Olympic games! No one wants them anymore!


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

More boring things.


----------



## XDel (Mar 3, 2016)

So nothing Metroid then?


...turns around returns to Raspberry Pi.


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

XDel said:


> So nothing Metroid then?
> 
> 
> ...turns around returns to Raspberry Pi.



We don't know yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Fucking show something we haven't seen before!
Sure I want Fire Emblem X SMT, but we've already seen that to death now! Show something new!


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 3, 2016)

That SNES VC leak seems deconfirmed by now... rip

FUCKIN _WRONG_


----------



## Momoka (Mar 3, 2016)

So far all games will be censored


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh hey, something new. Proud of you Nintendo.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 3, 2016)

PAPER MARIO SPLATOON LOOKING THINGY...
Looks as bland as Sticker Star.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2016)

All in line with the leak so far. So I'm not expecting anything exciting.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 3, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> All in line with the leak so far. So I'm not expecting anything exciting.


In Europe? Not here in NA. We got Paper Mario, SMM update, Splatoon...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

NOPE I'M WRONG IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Isabelle still best waifu, officially confirmed.


----------



## Chary (Mar 3, 2016)

So they didn't think Project Guard would sell on it's own, so they slapped a Star Fox coat of paint on it? Eh.


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> That SNES VC leak seems deconfirmed by now... rip


You spoke too soon.


----------



## raynor_ni (Mar 3, 2016)

Loved my snes. Guess it really is time to upgrade to new 3ds *sigh*


----------



## Momoka (Mar 3, 2016)

Fire emblem = Censored game
Fire emblem other game = Censored


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

I glad the rest of the world had to wait fucking months for Hyrule Warriors Legends, thanks Obama


----------



## Rinnen (Mar 3, 2016)

N3DS-Only SNES VC.
F*ck.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 3, 2016)

> SNES VC for New Nintendo 3DS only (fuck you nitnendo) Coming with Super Mario World, Fzero, and Pilotwings today. Many more coming soon.


Fuck you nintendos right.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Linkle new Waifu!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cant wait for the new SMM update!


----------



## Temarile (Mar 3, 2016)

I want more information about Dragon Quest 7. Arrives in 2016 was already made public and not really specific..


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

> SMTXFE! Otherwise known as #FE
> The game is based in japan, has Japanese audio with english subtitles, and a full soundtrack. Coming June 24th.


Just when I thought I couldn't be less excited about this game, Nintendo decides they're going to put in the bare minimum effort. I'm sure it's still going to be a full-priced release, too, or more if Atlus get involved.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Federation still looks like shit.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dat metroid prime federation force. Definitely not a metroid game, but it might be fun anyway. It's like they removed metroid and put in four swords instead. prime: triforce heroes.

To explain it to those who don't get, or have never played, a metroid game: This game is on par of having a silent hill game filled with chibi characters and focuses on the next town over that's filled with sun-filled amusement parks that everyone seems to enjoy.


----------



## Frostbite189 (Mar 3, 2016)

Anything on Zelda u??


----------



## Rinnen (Mar 3, 2016)

I can't even look at that Metroid thing.


----------



## phalk (Mar 3, 2016)

Fucking Rhythm Heaven!!!


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 3, 2016)

I was somehow still hoping for Wolf in Smash when they started talking about Star Fox...
*cries*


----------



## Issac (Mar 3, 2016)

Quite a few interesting titles in there. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## mar789 (Mar 3, 2016)

Best Direct I've ever seen. Couldn't have asked for better.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 3, 2016)

I am mostly very disappointed. Rhythm heaven is the one thing I liked.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Too bad there's no new Metroid or Paper Mario....


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2016)

Direct is now over. Overall kind of underwhelming. Really fucking mad about N3DS only SNES VC. 

Are you kidding me? Standard 3DS ambassador games got GBA games, are you trying to tell me you can't run a fucking SNES game on normal 3DS? 

Fuck you Nintendo.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2016)

Pooor... Weak... I was prepared for disappoint... but please understand, this is too much.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's over, what a boner-killer.

I was expecting too much but there were some cool stuff in there. Like more Federation Force info, I'm really hyped for that game.


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 3, 2016)

I hate Nintendo so much right now...
>Snes games exclusive to N3DS
This is why I keep hacking your shit, Nintendo.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 3, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Direct is now over. Overall kind of underwhelming. Really fucking mad about N3DS only SNES VC.
> 
> Are you kidding me? Standard 3DS ambassador games got GBA games, are you trying to tell me you can't run a fucking SNES game on normal 3DS?
> 
> Fuck you Nintendo.


Well, to be fair, GBA games aren't emulated. But I'm also salty about N3DS only stuff and it makes me want to just emulate them with homebrew or just a pc.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 3, 2016)

It was awesome, Rhythm Heaven, Monster hunter Generations,Bravely Second,Dragon quest 7, and SMTXFE.
I Wanted more info on 7TH Dragon III but , oh well.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 3, 2016)

blargSNES can run SNES games on o3DS, so why can't Nintendo, the people who made both systems, do the same???


----------



## endoverend (Mar 3, 2016)

Most of this direct was just Nintendo begging for money for DLC, amiibo, and games no one asked for. Dammit.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2016)

SNES emulation only on N3DS? Eat my ass, Nintendo.  Much as I'd love to play Super Metroid, Mario World, and finally play the original Starwing in actual 3D, I'm not upgrading, it's not worth it. Put out a dozen great new games that actually need the hardware and I'll give it a look. I'm not spending a small fortune on a minor upgrade just to play Xenoblade and SNES games. That's why God gave us the brains to create emulators.


----------



## mancasoko (Mar 3, 2016)

I must say very weak show. I guess even they know that there is a good reason for new console.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 3, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Direct is now over. Overall kind of underwhelming. Really fucking mad about N3DS only SNES VC.
> 
> Are you kidding me? Standard 3DS ambassador games got GBA games, are you trying to tell me you can't run a fucking SNES game on normal 3DS?
> 
> Fuck you Nintendo.


Do remember that the SNES runs under a completely different processor than the GBA, so there's more overhead to run it. Anyways, setting up an emuNAND on my N3DS just so I can get some SNES VC.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 3, 2016)

the new Kirby for 3DS better have online. or it's going SUCK and BLOW. Kirby just needs to be in the online world nintendo with his own game.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Mar 3, 2016)

FE Fates' EUR release date is May 20


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 3, 2016)

mancasoko said:


> I must say very weak show. I guess even they know that there is a good reason for new console.


If they can't get games on on this console, what makes you so sure they'll be able to get new games on the next?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2016)

A couple of release date for what we already know was coming and should have had release dates years ago (e.g. SMTxFE)
Not even some talk about Zelda U (weak as hell)
Not even specific release dates for DQs (fucking weak)
Trying to justify Armored Wimps: Federation Force.... didn't work for me, still not liking it.
Snes on N3DS... I got a PSP around a decade ago, you know what, SNES worked there quite well.
ETC: Etc...
Nothing new or unexpected, I'm bored.

Disappoint for the masses.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 3, 2016)

That was insane! I'm very happy!


----------



## Randomdude0 (Mar 3, 2016)

N3ds-only snes vc? Federation force is still a thing and still looks like a ds game?? (Loved prime hunters though, was really good) 3ds amiibo based game?
Not excited at all. This direct was mostly dissappointing, welp... At least they talked about MH generations.


----------



## Rinnen (Mar 3, 2016)

Still pissed for N3DS ONLY SNES ,but It can't be helped I guess.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 3, 2016)

About time, I was running out of things to pirate ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deboog (Mar 3, 2016)

Season Pass for Hyrule Legends? There is absolutely nothing better about Nintendo's policy than other shitty devs now.

...I do like the additions to Mario Maker though.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 3, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Season Pass for Hyrule Legends? There is absolutely nothing better about Nintendo's policy than other shitty devs now.


People keep pretending like there was in the first place, Nintendo is just slower to the punch.


----------



## Deboog (Mar 3, 2016)

Can't wait for horse sex simulator though.


----------



## RubyCarbuncle (Mar 3, 2016)

The only thing that really stood out was Monster Hunter. Star Fox was all right, too, but still. I was hoping for Zelda stuff, but I guess it'd make sense for them to show that at a later point. (ie A game conference like E3)

For those that play Splatoon that may have been nice too, idk.

Overall, nothing to appealing. So, about what I expect going into any Direct. Low expectations prevented me from being to disappointed yet again. I await the day I'm actually impressed by one of these things.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Can't wait for horse sex simulator though.


I suppose @Bimmel will be happy about that, not a Pegasus but somewhat near to it.

PS: Fuck gamestop, put your asses to work and update the game listing, I want to preorder Fire Emblem Fates SuperSpecial Edition Europe.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 3, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose @Bimmel will be happy about that, not a Pegasus but somewhat near to it.
> 
> PS: Fuck gamestop, put your asses to work and update the game listing, I want to preorder Fire Emblem Fates SuperSpecial Edition Europe.


It's only the beginning - sodomy in games is just around the corner. "Pegasi love simulator, petting on a new level".

They did take their time for the Fire Emblem release. It's so late - and we get nothing in return. But maybe we get more things.. censored. ;-)


----------



## orcid (Mar 3, 2016)

I am hyped for Paper Mario, but it is the only game for the Wii U I am looking for in 2016.


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 3, 2016)

No ones going to mention the utterly dissapointing Paper Mario game they showed? I went from hype to dissapointed in about a second when I saw that card system, and the Kersti paint can thing. Nintendo is dying. I've been a fan since I can remember but... it just really isn't the same.

Edit: One person is excited.


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 3, 2016)

paper mario looked ok and all we saw was one clip of the card mechanic and no details

i am surprised they are releasing another 2d kirby on 3ds


----------



## Temarile (Mar 3, 2016)

Am I one of the few persons actually waiting and exciting for the dragon quest games? No wonder why it's so hard to find in Europe nowadays


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 3, 2016)

Federation Force actually looks interesting to me now

Also DQVII Hype


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 3, 2016)

Temarile said:


> Am I one of the few persons actually waiting and exciting for the dragon quest games? No wonder why it's so hard to find in Europe nowadays


7 has been out in japan for ages, so everyone has an idea of what they're getting into. A release date is what was really needed. 8 is looking to be a kind of lackluster port so I can see why some people would look past it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> 7 has been out in japan for ages, so everyone has an idea of what they're getting into. A release date is what was really needed. 8 is looking to be a kind of lackluster port so I can see why some people would look past it.


I would really get both of them whenever they release.
I started 8 on my PS2, but for some reason didn't get too far (life I suppose, I was very busy with college and didn't have time to play), later I moved away, etc., my PS2 is 12000Km away from me now, and whatever. Would be glad to start to play it again on 3DS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2016)

ultimatetemper said:


> FE Fates' EUR release date is May 20



Source?

And does that include the Special Edition with all 3 versions in one box?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> Source?
> 
> And does that include the Special Edition with all 3 versions in one box?


http://www.siliconera.com/2016/03/03/fire-emblem-fates-headed-europe-may-20/

Yes it does.

PS: Please don't pre-order several times like a vulture, that is bad and I also want my copy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 4, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> http://www.siliconera.com/2016/03/03/fire-emblem-fates-headed-europe-may-20/
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> PS: Please don't pre-order several times like a vulture, that is bad and I also want my copy.



Well that's my day made 

Well, nothing else to be excited about. Nothing else really concerns me. Metroid looks meh, not buying a WiiU just for Starfox Zero, nothing much else really interests me.  Back to trying to translate the writing on my sword. Why is Japanese such a pain in the arse?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2016)

SNES VC? I've been playing SNES games with a SNES emulator on my _O3DS_ for a very long time :^)


----------



## Deboog (Mar 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> SNES VC? I've been playing SNES games with a SNES emulator on my _O3DS_ for a very long time :^)


Yes but BlargSNES is kind of crappy.
At least I'm sure Nintendo's own emu will be 10x better.


----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Who's watching the daddy Etika stream


there wasnt a daddy etika stream


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Yes but BlargSNES is kind of crappy.
> At least I'm sure Nintendo's own emu will be 10x better.


CatSFC from Retroarch mate.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> CatSFC from Retroarch mate.


On o3DS?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2016)

what an absolute useless direct!


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 4, 2016)

MHX ????
MHG????


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

• Star Fox Zero - Great, looks lotsa fun.
• Star Fox Guard aka "Project Guard" - Hm, not my thing.
• Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE - Wait, that's the name of SMTxFE.. with a hashtag? Still getting it anyway.
• Paper Mario Colour Splash - Not sold on this one yet.
• Pokken Tournament - Can't wait for it to be released!
• Twilight Princess HD - Will have it tomorrow! Coming in hours now. =)
• Hyrule Warriors Legends - Ninty should have made it a New 3DS exclusive because it runs terribly on an Old 3DS.
• Federation Force - An FPS game with robots.
• Kirby Planet Robobot - Er, why isn't this on the Wii U? The Wii U received a touchscreen Kirby game for god knows why and yet the 3DS once again is going to have a full on 2D traditional platforming game. So unfair.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 4, 2016)

another shitty nintendo direct they never show anything good


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 4, 2016)

So basically this is a "this is all the stuff coming out before E3" direct.


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Mar 4, 2016)

- Mario Maker update is very welcome, Splatoon update looks okay.
- Star Fox looking good, but there's not much exciting news here. The SNES Arwing skin looks nice. Guard looks...like something. 
- SNES VC is pleasant. Can't say I'm overjoyed personally, since it really only means that I can inject ROMs and play them smoother, albeit with fewer emulation features.
- Paper Mario looks lifeless and Sticker Star-ish. Which is redundant, come to think of it. I really hope I'm proven wrong, but the abundance of toads, one Kirsti expy, zero NPCs, a barren world, and a world map and battle mechanics nearly copypasted from SS doesn't look good at all.
- Eight desperate minutes spent on Federation Force. Still not all that impressed, still miffed that it's just got the Metroid label pasted on for brand recognition, but it doesn't look terrible, at the least. Blast Ball looks fun in its own right.
- I wasn't expecting another 3DS Qurb, much less Qurb but with mechs. Not terribly interested myself, though, since it just looks like more of the same. Meta Knight amiibo looks great, Dedede looks like a tried-and-true McDonalds' toy and reaction image bait, Waddle Dee and Kirby are just along for the ride.
- Rhythm Heaven Megamix, MH Generations, #FE, DQ7, Bravely Second, etc. coming stateside is nice and all, but I'm finding it kinda hard to get excited over games that have been in Japan for months, if not years already, and most of which I have played by now. But that's just me.
- I know the games sell well to the casual market, but I really could not care less about the Mario and Sonic At The Olympic Games: The Game games.
- Everything else talked about was mostly just "Hey, this still exists. It's coming out soon. Please be excited." And I didn't care.

I give it a solid Meh/10. The six minute Pokemon Direct got me more excited, and I don't understand why they didn't just combine that with this one to smooth out the abundance of mediocre announcements.



FireEmblemGuy said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't be less excited about this game, Nintendo decides they're going to put in the bare minimum effort. I'm sure it's still going to be a full-priced release, too, or more if Atlus get involved.


I can't blame them. The game sold terribly in Japan, and getting English VAs with singing talent together would almost definitely turn up to be a low return on investment.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 4, 2016)

Paper Mario looks very Sticker Star-ish. World Map, no partners and one-use attacks that you have to collect. Those were the WORST things about Sticker Star! But on a positive note, at least this one seems to have a plot and looks friggin' beautiful.

Also WHY is SNES VC exclusive to New 3DS? If homebrew can play Super Mario World flawlessly on an old 3DS, Nintendo can do it too!

Also, for about thirty seconds I was fangasming about the prospect of a 3D Kirby game. Then it turned out to be another 2D one...


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 4, 2016)

Monster hunter generations = monster hunter x?


----------



## Deboog (Mar 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> CatSFC from Retroarch mate.


Ooooo is it full fps on o3ds now?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 4, 2016)

> The game doesnt feature samus at all.


They said it did and it even did show that but shes not a main character. She's a minor character


----------



## T-hug (Mar 4, 2016)

Pretty good, can't believe I'm buying Super Mario World and Metroid again ugh!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 4, 2016)

I;m only able to buy Super Mario World and Earthbound at the moment.


----------



## Arif (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## EmperorX (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow! Better than the last Direct. I'm sooo hyped for Paper Mario: Color Splash! It looks soo damn gorgeous. Also for those unhappy with the card system, there are the Mario and Luigi games if you want more of an RPG game. Let's hope a Mario and Luigi game comes to the Wii U someday.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 4, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I;m only able to buy Super Mario World and Earthbound at the moment.


Holy jeebus they are £7.19 each. wow. I was expecting like £4 tops!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 4, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Holy jeebus they are £7.19 each. wow. I was expecting like £4 tops!


I was about to buy eathbound until I saw the price. Need a new eshop card


----------



## Trolling (Mar 4, 2016)

Why is it so hard for Nintendo to make a GOOD Paper Mario game like the first 2?
They recycled the same gameplay for the normal Mario games, so why not this one?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 4, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Why is it so hard for Nintendo to make a GOOD Paper Mario game like the first 2?
> They recycled the same gameplay for the normal Mario games, so why not this one?


Super Paper Mario was a good game......


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ah, no news about Zelda U 

SNES VC on New 3DS only :/
Hmmm, maybe hackers can do something to get them to play on o3DS, but I think that's not going to happen.
We have BlargSNES anyways, but it's not an official emulator, by official I mean an emulator Nintendo made, since VC is an emulator.

Very very very very hyped about the new Super Mario Maker update!!! 
Let's find those red coins and fight bosses like intended!

About Paper Mario: Color Splash, I hope that it isn't a second Sticker Star.


----------



## mashers (Mar 4, 2016)

Oooh, SNES VC!!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 4, 2016)

Are the EUR SNES VC games running at 60fps/60Hz?


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 4, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Are the EUR SNES VC games running at 60fps/60Hz?



Yes, those are the American versions. I watched the Nintendo Direct Europe, because of my EUR 3DS and EUR Wii U.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Holy jeebus they are £7.19 each. wow. I was expecting like £4 tops!


Nintendo sure knows when to take even more advantage of their customers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2016)

can't believe they are making another sticker paper mario. after sticker star was most possibly the worst paper mario in the whole series! it's 100% clear now nintendo only follow sales from JAPAN


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 4, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> there wasnt a daddy etika stream


Yeee man. It was going on during the direct. He might upload it or something like that later today


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yeee man. It was going on during the direct. He might upload it or something like that later today


I was there and its uploaded already


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 4, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I was there and its uploaded already


Noice


----------



## T-hug (Mar 4, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I was about to buy eathbound until I saw the price. Need a new eshop card


If you buy one you get the next half price but Metroid not out yet


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't believe they are making another sticker paper mario. after sticker star was most possibly the worst paper mario in the whole series! it's 100% clear now nintendo only follow sales from JAPAN


They're likely in the mindset that since everyone loves Splatoon then this'll be a huge hit too. I don't know, I didn't like what they showed so might skip this one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2016)

i hated sticker star with it's dumb card battle system that's what it is! i'll deff be skipping this. you better impress me at e3 with the NX nintendo or me and you are through.


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 4, 2016)

Everyone's freaking out about SNES VC, but forgets that O3DS doesn't have new encryption which is probably why it won't work. Until we have cryptofixed injects (which may already be out on that ISO site), everyone should hold tight.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> Everyone's freaking out about SNES VC, but forgets that O3DS doesn't have new encryption which is probably why it won't work. Until we have cryptofixed injects (which may already be out on that ISO site), everyone should hold tight.


Super Butoden 2 (bundled with Extreme Butoden) which is coincidentally a SNES (Super Famicom) game was released for all 3DS systems and it works just as it should. I've come to the conclusion that Nintendo's doing this to force customers to upgrade to the New 3DS if they really want SNES VC, that and, Hyrule Warriors Legends not running horribly slow like it'll be on the O3DS.


----------



## AzerothArg (Mar 4, 2016)

Was exited with Lost Reavers, didin't care about the frame rate drops, since it is supposed to be in beta, but seeing that they launched it way back in november (japan ony) makes me really really worried....


----------



## Deboog (Mar 4, 2016)

Arif said:


>


----------



## weatMod (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yeee man. It was going on during the direct. He might upload it or something like that later today


well it mustve started pretty damn close, i was searching for etika first like i always do and his youtube channel said he wasnt live, and i know he doesnt use twitch anymore, and it was like 5 minutes till the stream started so i wasnt taking the chances of missing something


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 4, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> well it mustve started pretty damn close, i was searching for etika first like i always do and his youtube channel said he wasnt live, and i know he doesnt use twitch anymore, and it was like 5 minutes till the stream started so i wasnt taking the chances of missing something


Strange. For me he was on at least one hour before.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Tokyo Mirage Sessions. 

SMT backwards

Clever bastards.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Strange. For me he was on at least one hour before.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But sadly it's not really just called "Tokyo Mirage Sessions" there's also the "#FE" part. Makes me wonder who at Nintendo thought "hashtag FE" would be a good idea.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 4, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> But sadly it's not really just called "Tokyo Mirage Sessions" there's also the "#FE" part. Makes me wonder who at Nintendo thought "hashtag FE" would be a good idea.


It is called that actually and Nintendo pronounces # as sharp so the full name is 

Tokyo Mirage Sessions sharp FE. Just rolls right off the toung xD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It is called that actually and Nintendo pronounces # as sharp so the full name is
> 
> Tokyo Mirage Sessions sharp FE. Just rolls right off the toung xD


Technically that's how they called it but the rest of the world will see the # sign and logically say "hashtag".


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 4, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Technically that's how they called it but the rest of the world will see the # sign and logically say "hashtag".


Probaly. Haha


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2016)

Hmmm.... never thought of sharp as hashtag.... Damn, I am becoming old.... AND IN THIS CASE IT IS A GOOD THING.
I suppose includes and defines are among the most popular trending topics. /s


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 4, 2016)

Arif said:


>




I think Shibata's growing on me.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 5, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmm.... never thought of sharp as hashtag.... Damn, I am becoming old.... AND IN THIS CASE IT IS A GOOD THING.
> I suppose includes and defines are among the most popular trending topics. /s


Don't worry gramps, you're good. 

I kid, I kid. I think since the context is music, most people who've had any kind of interaction with music beyond listening should hopefully be able to at least recognize it as a musical thing.


----------



## XDel (Mar 5, 2016)

Metroid looks like it might be fun to play, just bad to look at. 
Of course I'm excited about Dragon Warrior.


----------



## trigao (Mar 5, 2016)

My only hype is about rhythm mega mix and kirby game


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 5, 2016)

XDel said:


> Metroid looks like it might be fun to play, just bad to look at.
> Of course I'm excited about Dragon Warrior.


They showed a Metroid game? Where was it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2016)

^it's that metroid soccer game on the 3ds


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 5, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> ^it's that metroid soccer game on the 3ds


Don't recall seeing a football game there. I do however remember of "Funky Federation". That might be a fun game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 5, 2016)

Only game I'm truly sold on is Star Fox. Not sure about Twilight Princess hd, if its full price probably not.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 5, 2016)

Paper Mario is DEAD.
Btw, here is the trailer.


----------



## XDel (Mar 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They showed a Metroid game? Where was it?





*Published on Mar 3, 2016*
00:25 Star Fox Zero with Mr. Miyamoto
03:14 Star Fox Guard
04:42 Splatoon Updates
06:03 Mario & Sonic at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games
09:28 Super Mario Maker Updates
10:35 Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE
11:36 Lost Reavers
12:30 Paper Mario Color Splash
13:36 Pokkén Tournament
15:50 The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD
16:22 My Nintendo
17:01 Mini Mario & Friends amiibo Challenge
18:03 Animal Crossing amiibo Cards & Isabelle amiibo
18:20 New Nintendo 3DS Virtual Console - SNES Games
19:15 Pocket Card Jockey
20:00 Azure Striker Gunvolt 2 
21:10 Fire Emblem Revelations + Fire Emblem Fates DLC
22:42 Hyrule Warriors Legends
24:52 Disney Art Academy 
25:53 Bravely Second: End Layer
28:22 Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past
29:34 Monster Hunter Generations
31:48 Metroid Prime: Federation Force with Mr. Tanabe
37:25 Rhythm Heaven Megamix
38:15 Kirby: Planet Robobot


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 5, 2016)

XDel said:


> *Published on Mar 3, 2016*
> Etc...
> 31:48 Armored Wimps: Federation Force with Mr. Tanabe "this sure fits in the metroid universe the same way CD-i Zelda games fitted in the Zelda universe"
> Etc...


Fixed for you, subtext made obvious.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 5, 2016)

XDel said:


> *Published on Mar 3, 2016*
> 00:25 Star Fox Zero with Mr. Miyamoto
> 03:14 Star Fox Guard
> 04:42 Splatoon Updates
> ...



I must have watched a different Nintendo Direct with Bill Trinen because I don't recall seeing a Metroid game anywhere.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 5, 2016)

the thing i dont get with metroid prime federation force is why the chibbi graphics? the 3ds can do much better just look at any 3ds monster hunter game, heck even resident evil revelations and such games.Why they went with chibbi characters is beyond me guess they wanted the easiest models to make so chibbi was much easier and kid freindly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Don't recall seeing a football game there. I do however remember of "Funky Federation". That might be a fun game.


it's a lame metroid multiplayer game nothing like the prime games.



> 31:48 Armored Wimps: Federation Force with Mr. Tanabe "this sure fits in the metroid universe the same way CD-i Zelda games fitted in the Zelda universe"



sums it up nicely


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 6, 2016)

Still Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition cannot be pre-ordered yet. I must be faster than those damn scalpers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Still Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition cannot be pre-ordered yet. I must be faster than those damn scalpers.


I went to gamestop last Friday and they told me that it should be loaded into the system and ready for preorders beginning this Monday.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 6, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Still Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition cannot be pre-ordered yet. I must be faster than those damn scalpers.


Scalpers gotta make a living, WiiUBricker. So please let them have their way.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Scalpers gotta make a living, WiiUBricker. So please let them have their way.


Scalpers don't scalp for a living. They scalp for a bonus.


----------



## VMM (Mar 6, 2016)

This conference was better than Nintendo's E3 of last year and 2014.
I liked that they finally made SNES VC, I already beat 100% Super Mario World.
I'm excited with Kirby, Azure Striker, Dragon Quest and SNES VC.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 6, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Scalpers don't scalp for a living. They scalp for a bonus.


I know, it was a joke.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 6, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Pretty good, can't believe I'm buying Super Mario World and Metroid again ugh!


I laugh every time Nintendo succeeds in giving you guys the *same game again on a new console. They sure know their audience. :-)

* same game = no changes made


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 6, 2016)

Paper Mario for Wii U, eh? I at least hope it is actually an rpg, not unlike Sticker Star.
SNES VC game only for N3DS? Who cares. They're so easy to emulate
Rhythm Heaven for 3ds is getting localized? Dang, I've already finished it...
Well, I got an excuse to play it again.  And finally understand what it says too.
Kirby with mechas? Hell yes. Want now.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 6, 2016)

I guess the Nintendo Direct was ok.
I'm excited for Monster Hunter Generations, Azure Striker Gunvolt 2, and _definitely not_ Metroid Prime: Federation Forjce 
It sucks to see that the VC goes for the New 3DS only :\


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Paper Mario for Wii U, eh? I at least hope it is actually an rpg, not unlike Sticker Star.


nope it's like SS


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 7, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope it's like SS


Sticker Star was kind of OK...ish?

(Looks at his dust collecting game card with no more than 5 hours of use total)
Why am I lying, nobody will believe that.


----------



## Erikku (Mar 7, 2016)

Screw the Direct, I wanted Mother 3, Reggie!


joking aside, direct was...meh. paper mario color splash looked to me like an hd version of sticker star (also maybe, kinda, probably, seemed to have ripped off another game i know of called deblob, i miss that game...)
azure striker gunvolt 2 looks great
kirby finally gets his own gundam. definately will get that.
nice that super mario maker and splatoon are getting updates.
finally news seeing MHX and the new rhythm heaven getting localized, more on getting MH tho
Disney art academy....?
wow, you preoder this, you get an art book! (never really been a fan of those)
not mentioning snes vc being n3ds exclusive, that thread is giving me too much saltytemp wounds
metroid prime fed force is shit and tried too hard, as usual. i like the concept tho, just not as a metroid game
smtxfe aka wiiu weeaboo simulator 2016
and why does that horse derby game remind of chocobo racing? weird


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sticker Star was kind of OK...ish?
> 
> (Looks at his dust collecting game card with no more than 5 hours of use total)
> Why am I lying, nobody will believe that.


Shitty card battle rpgs SUCK!



Erikku said:


> smtxfe aka wiiu weeaboo simulator 2016


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 7, 2016)

Give me my weeaboo simulator please! (but I don't think I have to simulate anything there)
Give me my weeaboo entertainment software! (that goes better)


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 7, 2016)

Season passes left and right.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 7, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> Season passes left and right.


The future of gaming.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 16, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Still Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition cannot be pre-ordered yet. I must be faster than those damn scalpers.





sarkwalvein said:


> I went to gamestop last Friday and they told me that it should be loaded into the system and ready for preorders beginning this Monday.


Finally, only today, the fucking game is available to preorder on Gamestop.
So now I am waiting for my special edition to arrive.


----------



## lonzodavis (Mar 29, 2016)

Another reason to get the New 3ds for more vc.


----------

